# FS: Marineland Double Bright LED 36" - 48" x 2



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 of these that have been in service for a year. Both purchased from Big Al's online when it was a sponsor here.

Marineland Double Bright LED Light Fixture (36-48 Inch)

They are the ones which are actually 3 ft long. Both working great...all LED's intact, not burned out ones. I'm selling as I am going to a covered canopy for custom LED modules. These Marinelands are not bright enough to grow plants when suspended plus they are not mountable easily

$95 or $180 if you buy both.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

One pending now. One left for $95.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for the one remaining.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for the 1 left.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Buyer changed his mind. Bump for both. Still $180 for 2.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Up we go. Still available.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am interested in these but dont know how I would make then work... My tank is a 60" I guess I could overlap them...

I would agree with you, but then we would both be wrong...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, you would overlap them. They are 3 feet long, so you'd have a 1 foot overlap. If you have a glass top, they can just sit on top. I used them on a 6' 125 gallon with a brace in the centre and had to do the same thing since the legs don't work well in that configuration. I just had them offset a bit.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP it up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

One gone tonight. One left for $95.


----------

